# ACHTUNG: ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II defekte Dichtung - kostenfreies Service Kit



## Shinna (23. August 2022)

Hallo,

bei einigen Arctic Liquid Freezer II AIOs kann eine fehlerhafte Dichtung zum langsamen verstopfen des "Blocks" führen. Es gibt bei Arctic ein kostenfreies Services Kit inkl. Anleitung zum auswechseln der Dichtung.









						Liquid Freezer II - Service Kit | ARCTIC
					

Auf unserer Landingpage findet Ihr alle notwendigen Informationen zum Liquid Freezer II - Service Kit. Hier wird alles detailliert zum Ablauf erklärt…




					www.arctic.de


----------



## drstoecker (12. September 2022)

Habe gesehen das wir mittlerweile schon bei Revision 7 angelangt sind, hat jemand ne Übersicht was in den einzelnen alles geändert wurde?


----------

